# Caleb's picture thread



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Still not sure if he is staying or if I'm just keeping him for a week. But he deserves a thread  































He has back see claws(guessing from the Pyrenees ) 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Squishy little puppy face!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww he is too cute


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

D'awww puppy face <3


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Puff ball!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Had to take my cousin to counseling and turned around and saw this,haha. Poor pup. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Little bear puppy 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Awwww fluffy puppy ....


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Guess who learned sit!








Finally starting to act like a puppy and not look so sad








Learning how to properly get off the couch 
















*he is wet because he got a bath today  so much dirt on one little puppy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Too cute! Just a little puff ball. Makes me miss my big man being so small! What do you think your chances are of you keeping him?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> Too cute! Just a little puff ball. Makes me miss my big man being so small! What do you think your chances are of you keeping him?


About a 75% chance right now. My sister really wants a 4-H dog and later agility. I honestly think he would do okay in 4-H ,agility,no. It could change in a few months though. He is super smart and right now is food motivated. He is super lazy though,haha. I know it's normal for puppies to sleep. But he sleeps an odd amount. I'm taking him to the vet hopefully tomorrow or Saturday for a complete check up. He fit right in with my dogs and my moms dog. So far he has pooped outside each time. I did see little worms in his poop this morning so that needs to be taken care of. I'm sure once we get his ear infection under control and the worms away he will become a little more energetic. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Honestly, if he's biddable at all and has any kind of drive for anything (including food) he'd be a good dog to start agility with but you're right - you really can't guess based on how he's acting while he's got worms and isn't feeling good. In truth, it's going to be hard to judge with him that age and with that mix at all :/ Could ROCK. Could not. But agility really isn't mostly an energy thing. Especially not for a kid or somebody not already into it. Slow can be GOOD.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What an adorable puppy!!! What breed is he?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

He is a cute little ball of fluff. I would think his energy will pick up some after the worms clear and as he is a little older. Remus was such a cute and snuggly little ball of fluff for the first few weeks, and then suddenly he was a wild child.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> What an adorable puppy!!! What breed is he?


Australian shepherd/great Pyrenees 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Honestly, if he's biddable at all and has any kind of drive for anything (including food) he'd be a good dog to start agility with but you're right - you really can't guess based on how he's acting while he's got worms and isn't feeling good. In truth, it's going to be hard to judge with him that age and with that mix at all :/ Could ROCK. Could not. But agility really isn't mostly an energy thing. Especially not for a kid or somebody not already into it. Slow can be GOOD.


I asked her if she wants to be really competitive in the sport or just do it for fun. She said for fun so after hearing that I think he could be okay. But like you said it's a gamble at this point. I got him at the fair and he was fine. Loved everyone and not reserved.so that reassured me if I keep up the socialization he would be fine in a fair setting. I think he will do well in the obedience portion of 4-H. They also have an on leash agility session.they do have tunnels and jumps but that's it. The "weave poles" are coffee cans. Him and Mia would be competing against each other next year so that should get interesting  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's soo cute and fluffy


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

A few more. He gets to expierance his first Bon fire tonight  my aunt is bringing her chihuahua puppy(Athena) and possibly my grandma Boston terrier. So there will be more pics  


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

He's adorable! You must keep him so we can all watch him grow up.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Houston we have a humper.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Caleb got to meet Heidi today. She is a 7 year old boxer. She is owned by a family member and is seriously the sweetest dog ever. She was really good with him. Yes she is fully vaccinated. 








Then she got to meet roxy the neighbors boxer mix(they say American bulldog). 














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Caleb is staying. I didn't get any pictures but Caleb got to go to rural king with my sister, Mia and I. I held him in my arms the whole time since he only has one set of shots. We had to take him in to get a collar fitted(I hate guessing so we take them in to find a collar that fits and looks good on them). He also got to try his first pig ear which he loved. Like with all y dogs I supervised him chewing it. Him and Mia also got a treat at the counter that he gobbled out of the cashiers hand,lol. Nothing really scared him which was great and when people petted him his tail never stopped wagging. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new pup! What a cute little fluffball <3


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Went to visit my grandpas grave and decided to bring Caleb. He would have loved the little ball of fur. I can hear him say though "you got another puppy" with me responding "yes who could resist his face!?" And then us laugh about it...... Seriously miss one of the best people ever and Caleb is helping with the healing process. It's going to take awhile but wen you see 7lb Caleb try to take down 85lb tank you can't help but laugh and smile a bit!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Such a cute pup. Congratulations on him getting to stay!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> Such a cute pup. Congratulations on him getting to stay!


Thanks  my sister keeps saying" I see no Aussie in him" all I can see is Aussie.....except for his coat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Waiting for my sister to get off work and someone got tired! He can barely fit in my lap anymore  well he makes himself fit but not very comfortably!

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Went to a pond to meet up with my friend and her 6 month old golden/blue tick mix. She is a tri pod but can book it!! 

















Can you find the puppy?








Here he comes!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Caleb has tons more of energy now! He's also starting to try and see what he can and can't get away with. He's going to be a fun teenager 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> Caleb has tons more of energy now! He's also starting to try and see what he can and can't get away with. He's going to be a fun teenager
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I miss having a tiny little energetic bundle of fur running around my house...now I have a 60 pound bull of fluff running around my house. haha I can't wait to see how he grows. Good luck with the teenager stage.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Caleb showed his first "guardy" instincts this morning. There is an empty house/lot next to mine. No one is ever over there. Well today there was a man over there trimming trees and inspecting the house. I *think* it was the old ladys son,she was sent to a nursing home. He hear the ruckus and just sat on the back of the couch watching. No barking just watching. After about 10 minute he got bored and decided my hair was a perfect tug toy -_- I'm not sure if it was his instinct kicking in or if he is learning from Mia. If she isn't sleeping in the floor or outside playing frisbee she is on the couch watching outside. I did take Caleb outside to potty and the man came over to ask a few questions. Caleb went up to him body wiggling asking to be pet,lol. I guess after watching him he decided he wasn't a threat,lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Went to the beach for a cook out today. Caleb ran up to everyone.....including a park ranger,lol. 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Caleb is growing like a weed. I will get pictures tomorrow. My sister called me this morning and said Caleb has learned- sit,down,stay come and is working on other little things. He loves the post office ladys too,lol. Cant wait to see the little bugger >3


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He is so adorable. I kind of thought he might be a permanent part of your family when I first saw him. I mean, how could you let him go, right?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I'm back home and someone missed his playmate. Mia is in heat and luckily isn't messy this time. Caleb kept grabbing her undies and letting her drag him around the house.









Ignore the messy house. You can tell I haven't been home for awhile or it would be clean! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow he is getting so big! How much do you think he weighs now?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> Wow he is getting so big! How much do you think he weighs now?


By now he has to be pushing 20lbs. I will let you know the exact weight Friday  he is also starting to loose his puppy fur. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Photos to come later. We have went 2 full days and no accidents!! He has been doing good but sometimes if we loose track of time or sleep in longer ten planned he pees a little. He has also started barking At people on the street. Since we live by a bar and my sister and I are alone a lot we encourage our dogs for that. But we teach them a "quit" command. So they learn its okay to give a few warning barks but not continuously to bark. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

This was from a week ago. I will get new pics once him and my sis get back from our uncles. He is hard to get pictures of sometimes. I will try and get him to "stack" to se his height. Also I'm seeing a lot of Aussie in him and little Pyr. His ear are also starting to do wonky things. I love puppies but if I could see what he will look like 9 months from now that would be great  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> View attachment 166082
> 
> 
> This was from a week ago. I will get new pics once him and my sis get back from our uncles. He is hard to get pictures of sometimes. I will try and get him to "stack" to se his height. Also I'm seeing a lot of Aussie in him and little Pyr. His ear are also starting to do wonky things. I love puppies but if I could see what he will look like 9 months from now that would be great
> ...


OMG that face! I love him!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Someone was sleepy! He was in my parents room even though he knows its off limits. We didnt want to disturb him though, he is too cute,lol'd









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

AWWW! How cute!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I'm really starting to wonder what his ears are going to do....










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I told Mia Caleb is coming back home and I got this face 









Along with pawing and whining.... I can't tell if she is excited or doesn't want him to come back,haha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Not the best stacked photo... Caleb needs practice and my sister needs to learn how to take a picture,lol








And his blaze is disappearing 








Playing in the rain 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So adorable! How big do you think he will be?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> So adorable! How big do you think he will be?


Between 80 and 90. His full brother, that my friend owns, (who i got caleb from, they had a litter before his) is 85lbs the biggest of the same litter is 97lb. I'm trying to get a picture of the brother who I guess looked identical to Caleb as a puppy. But the owner and the dog are at a horse show and I can't get ahold of her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow! I love seeing fluffy puppies grow because their coat changes so much


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Me too!! I'm really anxious to see the pic of Caleb's older brother to give my sister and I a glimpse of what he may look like!! 

So at 11 1/2 weeks old Caleb has a pretty good bark! There was a stray cat that has never been around before on our porch. He air sniffed, stared for awhile and then stood there barking. The cat came closer and he just kept standing there barking and finally I told him "enough" and treated him. Then I put him inside and scared the cat away. I felt mean doing it but I don't want my cat stressing out! He still loves meeting new people so I keep reinforcing that! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Watching the humans clean is hard work 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Caleb at 12 weeks is 13" and Mia at 1 is 19" and 37lbs. Caleb will be weighed tomorrow. 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Sorry for the photo dump


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

This is Caleb brother 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Caleb is a whopping 15lbs so double his last visit!! He did really good in the waiting room and made friends with a 11 week old blue heeler puppy. Since he did so good that we stopped and got him his first hamburger from MCdonalds! 
Give me the burger lady! 








Yummy!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Had to run into walmart(my aunt was in the truck with the dogs) to get Caleb a new crate. This is what I came out to









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Caleb is loosing his puppy fluff and getting his softer adult coat!! We had no accidents in the crate today while we were gone at school!! We got him a brand new crate and it didnt come with a divider so yesterday we had a poop accident but none today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is getting so big! I just love him.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

My family's newest purchase today was a 4-wheeler. We usually keep them at my uncles farm but this one will be staying at our house(on weekends we stay at my uncles so it will go with us,lol) anyway Caleb needs to get used to them. So my sister and I went riding around the yard(very large yard) and tied Caleb up and one at a time we would ride past him. Not too close though. This was his reaction the whole time 









He didnt flinch or try to chase us. Next step is teaching him boundaries while we are riding and then how to ride with us on it. We work out far from the house on the farm so ALL dogs are train to ride on them. If one of the dogs is to get injured while working with us they would have to know how to ride on a 4-wheeler. With my back issues I could not carry 50+ pound dogs 3-7 miles back to the house to one of the trucks. They all seem to enjoy the ride too  we will probably be putting Caleb on with us this weekend. We had him sitting on it while it was running today and he fell asleep  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Someone is getting leg freckles!! 








He's going on his first camping trip!! I'm getting my senior pictures done today and he may or may not be in them. Mia will be but since Caleb will be tere I may put him in one or two  my cousin is taking them so if they don't turn out we will try again in October.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Someone got his own personal fan! 









He can not handle heat well at all. We tried to take him camping and after an hour had to bring him home. It was 108F yesterday with high humidity. Bentley and Mia handled it well but Caleb was panting hard, couldn't get comfortable and just looked horrible. Had no energy etc. so my sister and him came home. I ended up coming home around 11:30pm. We camp at my uncles(lots of land) so it's not far from my house. So I guess his first camping trip will be in October  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He isn't afraid to flaunt what he has









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He is getting to big 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

My cousin is visiting from OFS and brought her puppy. So since we were having a cookout we had a puppy party?


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Cute photos!  Looks like they had fun!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

"I'm ready for a ride"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I really wish I would have gotten pics on the walk tonight. He went on the pack walk tonight and was having the zoomed the whole time. He ran into the bean field and would hop like a deer,haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He does play fetch!
















Tried to make him self stack.....uh....close enough right?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

His legs are getting so long


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Took Caleb to the petting zoo. He did great! Goats scared him a little but he quickly got used to them. It was not busy at all do to rain so this is what he did the whole time.









Sometimes he laid like this 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

My copilot........I had came to a complete stop. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Sorry for all these pics guys -_-


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

he is growing so fast!

And so. stinking. cute.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh my gawd where have I been this whole thread? He's stinkin' adorable! That face! That naughty face!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Thanks  he's with my sister at my grandmas and I miss him,lol. I did enjoy being able to leave my plate of food to get a drink ad coming back to food still on my plate.......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is getting so big! How old is he now?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

13 or 14 weeks now. I need to do the math. I got him a day or two apart from captjacks Molly so there around the same age. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if they sell harnesses like the one he has on in a bigger size!? I can only find them up to size Medium and he almost needs a large. Doesn't have to be exactly like that but similar and not too pricey! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Don't know why but I LOVE this pic!! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> Does anyone know if they sell harnesses like the one he has on in a bigger size!? I can only find them up to size Medium and he almost needs a large. Doesn't have to be exactly like that but similar and not too pricey!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Chewy.com
Puppia on Amazon 
Amazon also has one that looks really similar but the Xl is even small (XL Neck 12.63"-Chest 20.47-21.26)

I LOVE Sporn Nylon Non Pulling Dog Harness. You can get it on Amazon for $12 and the medium fit Jasper from 25 pounds up to 45 or 50. And the XL fits him now at 62 with room for him to grow (not that he is still growing!). Its the only harness I have found that will not mess with Jaspers fur, and it is very durable and last a long time.

(Links provided to the products)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> 13 or 14 weeks now. I need to do the math. I got him a day or two apart from captjacks Molly so there around the same age.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Molly was born May 22 and was 2 days shy of 8 weeks when I got her. She was 16 weeks on Thursday. I think he was younger when you got him, though, so that puts him at about 14 weeks.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Thank you Jasper's mom for all the links!! I will pass them to my sister and see which she likes the best! CptJack thank you! I went back and counted and he is almost 15 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He's almost the size of Mia.....









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So handsome. I love his "socks"


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

...It's kind of funny, but I think of Thud as about lab sized too, because he's not particularly tall. At least to me. In my head.

Then I see that and. Lol. No.

And GOD Caleb is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Lol! Yea Bentley is about 19",lol. I think he is on the shorter End for labs but tank is only 21" and he is field bred. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Dog sizes are just so weird. Jack's 18" tall and weighs 25lbs.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Dog sizes are just so weird. Jack's 18" tall and weighs 25lbs.


Wait...somehow this is only just clicking in... Jack is 18" tall?? I've always thought of Rats as a small breed... but my BC Misty was 18" tall...my TOLLER was only 17" tall... this does not compute..... lol

And i dunno how i missed this thread, but Caleb is friggen adorable!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> Wait...somehow this is only just clicking in... Jack is 18" tall?? I've always thought of Rats as a small breed... but my BC Misty was 18" tall...my TOLLER was only 17" tall... this does not compute..... lol
> 
> And i dunno how i missed this thread, but Caleb is friggen adorable!


This! Mia is 18" and she is an ACD mix,lol. I will re measure Bentley today because he wouLdnt sit still when I measured him last. It makes me feel like he's a bit taller,lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He can stop growing any day now 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> Wait...somehow this is only just clicking in... Jack is 18" tall?? I've always thought of Rats as a small breed... but my BC Misty was 18" tall...my TOLLER was only 17" tall... this does not compute..... lol
> 
> And i dunno how i missed this thread, but Caleb is friggen adorable!



Sorry guys, I missed this! Yes, Jack is 18" tall. That's the top end of the standard for RT. There are miniatures (10-13") and Standards (13 to and including 18"). Jack's obviously a standard and at the very top end, but yep. 18" dead on at the withers. He's only about 25lbs at any given time because he's a lot of leg and delicate bone structure and he's SHORTER (nose to tail) than a BC would be, but he's not a tiny dog at all. Also he stays on the verge of underweight. He could carry probably close to 30lbs without being *FAT* (though not ideal). I'll try to get a decent picture for size purposes a little later.

(ETA: Had my division between Mini and Standard Wrong).

https://www.akc.org/breeds/rat_terrier/breed_standard.cfm


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I have always that Ratties were closer to 14",haha!! 

In other news Caleb is 30lbs now! I will measure him when he gets home(at my grandmas with my sister) . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Caleb is just so cute, I love his coloring.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

So I finally had help with measuring Mia and Jack is taller than her..... She tops out at 17" at the withers! Bentley I got 20" this time. It helps having a helper to get a proper measurement ,lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Caleb's fur is so soft I can't quit touching him!!!! In other news he was so excited to see me he peed on me again today..... He does this every single Sunday since him and my sister are gone all weekend at my grandmas. Hopefully he grows out of it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Obviously a hole in a box is a perfect spot to put your head!! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Took Caleb to the lake 2 days ago and we found out he is a water dog! Sadly forgot my phone in the truck(plus watching 4 dogs at once was hard enough). Well now he won't stay out of the water. We have a large ditch by our house and we keeps running down there with the other dogs!! He fell backwards today walking up the side and we now have a muddy dog. I asked him if he was a bad dog and that's the look I got. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

4 month old Caleb is almost the same height as 1 year old Mia. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

OMG, wow! I've been kind of stalking this thread but I've never posted. The difference from the beginning to now is huge!! He's very beautiful


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Seriously Caleb stop growing!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

A better quality


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is getting so big! I love that last photo, they look so cute together! How big is he now?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> He is getting so big! I love that last photo, they look so cute together! How big is he now?


They are seriously best buds. I told my sister Caleb will have to come for sleepovers when I move out,lo. There play styles are very similar as well so they play better then when the labs and Mia are playing! I will check tomorrow how tall he is..... He is sleeping and I don't want to wake the beast


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He is ENORMOUS - and really, really beautiful.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He is 19" he is really more thick and long VS. tall so I'm curious as to see what he does in the next few months.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I wish I would of started this sooner but I'm going to do a "temperament" post every month or so. 

-Still loves people and if he gets excited pees on there shoes. 

- He is a little weary of strangers in the yard and alert barks but then wags his tail and pees on them 

- he is starting to do "rounds" every morning at 4am when he is let out he walks our yard and then does his business and comes back in. He repeats it again at 9:30pm. He doesn't do it during the day 

- while he chases the kitten(they actually play,lol) he has very low prey drive 

- he is starting the "herding" play style of biting back of the dogs legs and body slamming.....and hard 

- gets along perfect with strange dogs


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

And one more


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Golly he's pretty.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Thanks. Last night my mom said his name should be "thud" and didnt understand why I found it so funny,lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That is hysterical!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He's slowly catching up


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He is growing up gorgeous - and he is *SUCH* a pretty color.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I personally really hope his color doesn't change!! He has such soft thick fur and I love wen he cuddles with me on the couch!!! Until he decides to nip my nose(it's gentle but can't let it happen )


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

So handsome!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

. 


Someone is looking cute !!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just LOVE his ears. haha


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> I just LOVE his ears. haha


Me too!!! 

So I have a grizzly bear in my house......


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Caleb is 20-21" now.... To show how "thick" he is.......

















I also really really love waking up to this in the morning!








I will get stacked photos of him tonight


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He got to help pass out candy! He did great!!! He loved everyone and everyone loved him,lol


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He's growing up so quickly. Caleb is such a handsome dog,& I love his color.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

This was in September








This was taken today


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

So handsome! He is looking so mature, and more dog like than puppy.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I noticed today that he can no longer walk between my legs(I would have him walk with me at the same time), he also has to now bend down in the morning if I fall asleep on the couch to lick my face,lol. He also can not walk under Mia anymore.....poor Mia got launched 0_o


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Damon'sMom said:


> So handsome! He is looking so mature, and more dog like than puppy.


I had the same thought - much more mature.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

When a 5 month old puppy is almost as tall as you on his hind legs.....








And ear fluff!!! Okay fluff all over,lol


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He's growing up nicely! Sooo handsome! <3


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I still can't believe this was Caleb just a few months ago....


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Poor Mia!!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He has gotten so big!! And Fluffy! lol He is turning into a very handsome dog.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He is a big fluffy love bug,lol. When he sees strangers he acts big and tuff but melts into there arms when they finally pet him. Don't tell the people at the bar though.....I want them to think I have a big vicious dog


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Got to play in a field today...

























His new collar finally came in


----------



## butt3rfly08 (Nov 29, 2014)

He's so cute!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

The reason we have little to no ornaments lower on the tree,lol.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

First pictures with the tree! I really can't wait to get a nice camera to take pictures of the dogs :/ My iPhone sucks!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

So beautiful. I just love his coloring.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

It could just be me but his Aussie side is starting to shine through appearance wise


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Just one from our walk tonight


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh, wow, he's gorgeous! It seems every time I log in he's gotten bigger, lol


----------

